# toilet drain pipe is crooked on new construction



## TazinCR (Jun 23, 2008)

I think they make special plastic shims to support the flange. I am sure others will advise. Good Luck


----------



## Chemist1961 (Dec 13, 2008)

*Flange kit*

There is a 2 pce flange exstention kit I bought at Home Depot for ceramic floors which contains two white pvc rings with foam seals in between. It also has instructions referring to shimming. Hope this helps. SORRY I PITCHED THE PACKAGING


----------



## Mike Swearingen (Mar 15, 2005)

Stan,
A toilet flange should be bolted down on top of the finished floor level with only the thickness of the flange above finished floor level. 
The flange and toilet should be as level as possible for the wax ring to seal properly.
The toilet should be leveled with a level across the bowel. There are beveled plastic shims made for the purpose to level the toilet base on an unlevel floor (shim under the rim of the base).
If your flange won't seat better than being 3/4" off on one side, I don't believe that anything short of breaking up the concrete and replumbing it to be level on top of the finished floor is ever going to work properly.
Good luck!
Mike


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

_I'd avoid shimming the flange at all costs_. If you have access to the pipe you could add a Fernco hub connector to get just enough flex in the pipe to bolt the flange down. Otherwise a short section needs to be re-plumbed.


----------



## smcmurrey (Apr 18, 2008)

Thanks for the replies, I have no access to the pipe to straighten it. The bathroom is in the middle of the house with a concrete slab. The floors are stained concrete so I really hate to bust it out. I think there were some closet flanges with rubber gaskets around them to make the seal, I'm going to go back to the store and look around for anything that may work.


----------

